# Fake Vostoks



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I found THIS LINK ......

Very interesting!!!

if the chinese will try and fake a Â£30 Vostok christ knows whats out there!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

pg tips said:



> if the chinese will try and fake a Â£30 Vostok christ knows whats out there!


Christ probably doesn't. Buddha might though


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Seen a few fakes floating around on E**y,real crude looking things.It really shows if there is even a small profit in it,they will make them.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I've seen some dodgy Poljots on offer from America and Eastern europe







.

I notice they are faking cccp wostok watches







.


----------

